# Torpedo bottles



## Bottles r LEET

My collection of torpedo bottles so far. Enjoy!


----------



## Bottles r LEET

.


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Last one. Thanks for looking!


----------



## RED Matthews

Hello  bottles r left;  So I see two torpedo-s and three round bottoms. It is always interesting to know what if anything, is embossed on each bottle.  It takes a bit more to generate interest and or comments.  RED Matthews


----------



## carobran

theres 2 round bottomed bottles at the flea market,the problem is,their both so sick i think they have bottle cancer,they both have some weak embossing,i think one said BELGIUM on it[8|]


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Certainly. I'll use this picture for reference. Top left: Hooper Struve & Compy, London. Top middle: Ross's Belfast. Top right: nothing. Centre: Cantrell & Cochrane. Bottom: Young's Botanic Brewery LTD Hanley. Carobran, get those torpedoes! They can always be cleaned up with a good tumble.


----------



## carobran

> ORIGINAL: Bottles r LEET
> 
> : . Carobran, get those torpedoes! They can always be cleaned up with a good tumble.


 i think ill get one next time,they appear to be in good condition except for the extreme sickness on the outside[]


----------



## Penn Digger

I think one of those used to be mine, but can't remember which one.  Glad you got it as I do not collect them.  I may have another that I would send for postage only?  Please advise.

 PD


----------



## Bottles r LEET

Hey Penn Digger,
 Yes, the Ross's Belfast and Cantrell & Cochrane you sent me. I might have to take you up on your offer.


----------



## Penn Digger

PM me your shipping info again please.  Thanks.

 PD


----------



## farmgal

Seeing I don't know much about bottles I would like to know what these bottles were used for...or what came in them...Very cool shape. Farmgal


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  farmgal
> 
> Seeing I don't know much about bottles I would like to know what these bottles were used for...or what came in them...Very cool shape. Farmgal


 The round bottoms held Ginger Ale alot of the time and the story is they used round bottoms so that once open you had to drink the whole bottle because setting it down would drain it...is it true, I don't know, but sounds plausible...


----------



## RED Matthews

Hi all,  My understanding is that both the torpedo bottles and the round bottom bottles had metal racks to hold them while drinking the contents.  I have seen some of them and some even had a handle on them.  RED Matthews.


----------



## farmgal

Thanks!!! Very cool!


----------



## cyberdigger

I heard the bottoms were round so they had to be stored on their side, to keep the cork from drying out so they'd hold their carbonation. There's probably a few reasons for their design, just one reason for a certain design isn't usually enough.


----------



## farmgal

Wish all soda still came in glass bottles....I get so sick of knocking over the damn plastic soda bottles once the soda is drank. Just a little touch and they fall on the floor...GRRR!! Farmgal


----------



## RED Matthews

Well farmgal I am scared nearly to death because of the use of plastic for bottles that contain any element materials that can dissolve the melamine from the plastic, that can kill us like it did with the plastic containers that were ground up in China and  added to a lot of animal and fish food for net raised fish we eat.  This ground plastic killed thousands of cats and dogs in the northwest Canada and US animals, a few yeas ago.  It also caused a few thousand babies to have problems in China from the melamine added to cow food that came out in the milk.  China also has thousands of people with problems from the melamine in egg yokes from chickens given the food.  So I too feel that soda and beer should not be in plastic - it taste better and colder when taken from a cold glass bottle.  
 There - you pulled my chain so I barked !!!  RED Matthews


----------



## farmgal

LMAO Red don't bark to loud you will get all my dogs howling and barking!!! Ya know we have to recycle all are plastic here no deposits like other states and the recycle container doesn't even include glass containers like it once did...veryweird...farmgal


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I heard the bottoms were round so they had to be stored on their side, to keep the cork from drying out so they'd hold their carbonation. There's probably a few reasons for their design, just one reason for a certain design isn't usually enough.


 

 This is what I have always thought too Charlie!

 RED ...there was nothing like getting a very cold coke in a bottle as a kid on a hot summer's day!JAMIE


----------

